# Painting Floor Lamp



## goldstar (May 1, 2016)

I bought this 5 light floor lamp from target a couple yeas ago and I want to paint the shades a different color if possible. The material is like plastic and I'm not sure if painting them would work or the kinds of paint I'll have to use. Would light still pass through the shades if I paint them? 
Here's a picture of original:







I actually found another picture of it that is in the exact colors themes I want. This is what I want it to hopefully look like.





Any thoughts would be a great help. Thank you!


----------



## beachguy005 (May 1, 2016)

I know Krylon makes paint for plastic.  Browse their FAQs.

http://www.krylon.com/how-to/faqs/


----------



## slownsteady (May 1, 2016)

The Krylon Fusion paint would probably stick pretty well. But you can count on reduced light transmission through the shades. You might get lucky and find *replacements* in the colors you want.


----------



## BrianJWalker (May 20, 2016)

Wow, this is really beautiful. I have also done some creative work for my house decor, which I will post later on.


----------



## mosaical (May 31, 2016)

Works, but I'd put a lot more colours on - what first came to my mind aftere I saw the pic, were Alesander Calder's mobiles and that's what I would stick to as an inspiration here - simple colours, somehow suspended in space - making it more interesting this way


----------



## kok328 (Jul 14, 2016)

I don't think paint will give you the transparency your looking for. 
I wonder if we should be leaning towards a dye or stain ?


----------



## Elizabeth Lynn (Jun 7, 2018)

I think your best bet is the Krylon Fusion paint. Light should still be able to pass through when you paint them. Did you try it?


----------

